# Closed out 2017 with a BANG, literally! Highlighted by a 72 bird goose hunt



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Click link for report and pictures from the last handful of days: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/reports/we-closed-out-2017-with-a-bang-literally


----------

